# path of exile



## mauhdl (8. Juni 2013)

Ist es den download wert ??


----------



## Robonator (8. Juni 2013)

Dafür machst du extra nen Thread auf? Das hättest du auch hier rein schreiben können:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...-play-etc/256919-sammelthread-path-exile.html

Zu deiner Frage: Jein. Kommt halt auf dem Geschmack drauf an. Ich denke einen Blick isses wert.


----------

